# 1974-76 BX Kawasaki BX100? 200?



## All bikes (Feb 3, 2018)

Need some info on this Kawasaki. 1974-76? This is the only picture I have right now. Estimated value? 
Thanks! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Feb 5, 2018)

The aluminum one (like yours) is the bx200. 

This is one of the "holy grail" bikes for bmx collectors. Aside from the wheels and missing grips, that one looks original, and the stickers are a plus.

Value to the right buyer could be $1000 or more.

I had a prototype, bx200 I got from the father of an ex-factory Kawasaki MX rider who was killed in desert storm, and sold it for $500 on the spot to a guy who stopped me on the way to the liquor store the day I got fired in 1996.

I heard mine was now the most sought after one from a collector, and is worth ten times more than I got for it. 

Every now and then they show up, but most are coveted by their owners. Saw one on the local CL for $400 and it sold within minutes.

If you haven't got it yet and you can afford it, get it. It's a cool bike that rides like crap, but a great investment.


----------



## All bikes (Feb 7, 2018)

bairdco said:


> The aluminum one (like yours) is the bx200.
> 
> This is one of the "holy grail" bikes for bmx collectors. Aside from the wheels and missing grips, that one looks original, and the stickers are a plus.
> 
> ...




First off, thank you for taking the time and giving me an educated write up of this bicycle. I'm pretty uneducated when it comes to anything bmx. My fingers are still crossed trying to work out a deal on this one. I really appreciate the heads up. 
Ride on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5five (May 1, 2018)

bairdco said:


> The aluminum one (like yours) is the bx200.
> 
> This is one of the "holy grail" bikes for bmx collectors. Aside from the wheels and missing grips, that one looks original, and the stickers are a plus.
> 
> ...








With reference to this bike riding like crap...

At nine years old, I could jump three big wheels and do a catwalk as long as I wanted to ride down the street on my rear wheel...and I could turn corners while I was at it. This bike rode AWESOME! I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## bairdco (May 2, 2018)

5five said:


> With reference to this bike riding like crap...
> 
> At nine years old, I could jump three big wheels and do a catwalk as long as I wanted to ride down the street on my rear wheel...and I could turn corners while I was at it. This bike rode AWESOME! I'll be posting pics soon.




It "rides like crap" compared to "modern" bmx bikes, with the mushy rear shocks. But mine was fun, I just wouldn't jump anything bigger than a curb cut on it.


----------

